# 1990 240sx build thread



## dustinj9 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm starting a build thread for the new 240sx i just picked up. It's a 1990 hatch with 176,000 miles on it. The kid I bought it from dropped a piece of the valve cover gasket inside the engine. Lucky for me i dropped the oil pan and pulled the piece right out. His loss was my gain. I picked the car up for $600. 
So here's the deal I got the piece out of the oil pan where it ended up falling. I replaced the valve cover gasket and oil pan gasket. I started the car right up! Decided to take for a test drive and it drove great for about 10 mins when I decided to do a burnout to see if anything would break. Sure enough I blew a head gasket. So i'm fixing that at the moment but I thought I'd go ahead and start my build thread. 

My plans:
flat and gloss black paint scheme
build a ka-t (if anyone has a KA motor for sale let me know)

You can view pics here: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3883659


----------



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like you got one heck of a deal. ive got a 93 hatch and thought about a KA-T but heard it was quite a hassle. SR is the way to go. . . . . .from what i hear. if i were you i would keep it simple for now. They are gettin really hard to find, especially stock and in good shape like yours. keep us posted on it


----------



## dustinj9 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's just a toy for me man. I'm not a fan of the sr motor and I can boost a KA and be happy until I get an LS1 and decide to take on that project.


----------



## dustinj9 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to put pics up on the forum?


----------



## dustinj9 (Aug 24, 2010)

it just asks for a url when i try to ad a pic.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

dustinj9 said:


> it just asks for a url when i try to ad a pic.


use photobucket , load your pics onto it and they supply a url for the pic


----------



## Lurking (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck sir. i got a 91 hatch for $800 a while back..yet 2 get it running though. Wanna get a sr honestly.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Lurking said:


> Good luck sir. i got a 91 hatch for $800 a while back..yet 2 get it running though. Wanna get a sr honestly.


sr's are nice and all... but for half the price you could drop in a v8 and make more power and tq than you will ever need...


----------

